# Do I need an inverter



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

If I run a couple of 12 volt Fan-tastic fans and maybe some 12 volt LED lights? 

Talking bare bones camping cabin at the lake. Would be nice to be able to charge a cell phone too.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Unless you need 110v then you would not want an inverter...


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

No. Just look for RV supplies and car accessories. Cell phone USB style chargers are a buck at a dollar store.


----------



## solar (Feb 11, 2010)

I made do without an inverter for several years in this house. I just used 12 volt lights, 12 volt cigarette lighter adapter for DSL internet and laptop and some 12 volt fans. I have an old RV generator that I use for the vacuum cleaner, washing machine and battery charger when there was snow on the panels. I seldom ran the generator.

Everything worked great.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Piney Woods said:


> If I run a couple of 12 volt Fan-tastic fans and maybe some 12 volt LED lights?
> 
> Talking bare bones camping cabin at the lake. Would be nice to be able to charge a cell phone too.


We took a couple of (salvaged) computer fans that run on 12 volts, zip tied them together along with some LED lights stuck into the extra holes in the fan frames. 
Works good, really low current consumption.
The fans in the back of the cases and usually the processor cooling fans are 12 volt, and the fan in the power supply is 12 volt DC.
ebay has computer case fans (80mm) starting at about $3 and going up from there to about $15,
And you can also get LARGER BORE fans, same type (Computer) that are 12 volts, low consumption.

Another option *Might* be a lighted computer case fan, they are out there and CHEAP on ebay ($10-$15).
Lights already built into the fans... If you want a 'Night Light' when the fan runs, this is an option.

ebay has all sorts of 12 volt to USB converters for cheap.
I put them in everything, my old Jeep, on the Harleys, even one on the tractor and golf cart...

Search ebay for "12 Volt To Dual USB Converter" and about 100 will pop up.

I like the ones with TWO USB charging ports, but it's up to you, and you will see what I mean about 'Stupid Cheap'...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-to-5...97ab336&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=321784154213

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-24V-...891073?hash=item4af3faf8c1:g:RIcAAOSwT4lWR6jJ

If you have any questions about wiring, let me know and I can show you how to do it...


----------



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

Have you ever considered a wind turbine and a forklift battery ? You will never run out of DC current. These used setups are really reasonable.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Everything you mentioned could be run on DC or 6v,12v (ect) current. Unless you plan on refrigeration or appliance type stuff. You may need to buy an adapter or two, nothing difficult or expensive.


----------



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

I was just looking at a starter wind turbine for 359.00 at Walmart. Com. You might get some idea of its capability by reading about it online.


----------

